# Bhs/ Studying



## crystal drops (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello, 
I'm currently in school, but i am looking to take horse riding as a career. I am going to start study my stage one now, just wondering if anyone knows how to juggle college and studying, whilst working at a stable yard?

Thanks


----------



## Sophia (Apr 1, 2008)

Personally, I didn't find it a problem ... I did my NVQ 1,2 and 3 alongside my BHS stages 1,2 and 3 whilst doing my AS/A levels and during my gap year. It was great fun and I'd definately recommend doing your BHS/NVQ exams!


----------



## Becky (Apr 22, 2008)

I combined the two and studied a National Diploma in Equine Management at a college near me


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

just like to say good luck with it all


----------

